# Help please my skunk has escaped



## tillie (Jan 9, 2008)

Please if anyone can help I would really appreciate it. George my skunk escaped in the early hours of yesterday morning after gale force winds blew his run down. I live in Hedge End Southampton so if you are this way or know of anyone living this way please spread the word. He is black with white stripes and a neutered adult male.
I have contact the police, RSPCS, PDSA, local vets, resues! The local dog warden, radio stations, TV and he was in the Southampton Echo tonight.
Any sightings please ring 07843446297 ASAP,
Many thanks
X


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Fingers crossed for you! I'm sure you have already done so, but have you asked all your neighbours to look in and under any sheds etc - with the high winds and cold, he is likely to have found or dug himself a cosy hole to hide in.

I hope you get him back safe and well!


----------



## tillie (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi, yes I've done a poster and put up round the streets locally and also put 50 through local neighbours doors.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

I wouldn't think he'd go too far in this windy weather. I hope you find him


----------



## tillie (Jan 9, 2008)

I hope so too, many thanks

X


----------



## suity (Aug 4, 2009)

You've done a really great job so far, I don't think you could do much more!

I believe after just one or two days, you'll find him no more than a few miles away from your home. Are you out in the country or in a built up area?

I'd go around all of your neighbours and ask to check their gardens. Just two minutes walking around each garden and you'll be able to spot where he could be hiding, and hopefully help raise awareness for others to look out for him. I'd do this soon because right now he's probably not far from you 

For what it's worth, everyone says skunks have no homing instincts, but my girl got out one day and ended up 3 miles away. I left her enclosure open and she was sitting in it later that night. And when my friend's skunk escaped, she found him a week later asleep in her neighbour's shed. You've done a great job so far - raise as much awareness as you can, because he's a skunk and someone WILL notice him 

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## tillie (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi Suity I live on an estate but the back gate leads onto a bridal way then it's a huge rec area and more tree, bush lined bridle ways...I've postered them. But if he got out the side gate it's onto the housing estate, I'm pretty sure he went out that way. I've walked round most the night last night and the same again so far tonight. I shake so e biscuits as this has always been his signal that's it's food time. But no joy so far. I don't live far from the M27 motorway which is worrying and I'm worried about dogs too as he has no fear of them. I am just beside myself with worry. We only moved here 2 weeks ago so I doubt there will be enough scent for him to make his way home. I've put 3 beds round the area in the undergrowth but trouble is all his bedding was washed the night before he went missing. I've put my scent on them too.
I just hope I'm as lucky as you and your friend.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Could try some humane fox traps with some of his favourite fruit and veg in maybe? May be quite expensive to buy though, but I think read someone borrowed one of a pest control company when their genet escaped...


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

Any news yet? Hope you find him!


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey, youve done all you are able, no beating yourself up or anything!

Really hope your skunkie turns up, with alkl youve done, I tend to think theres a good chance.......hoping for ya!

Take care
Dave


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Humane fox traps are good, some places rent them out, like wildlife hospitals etc...however not sure if you're allowed to leave them on land that isn't your own...you could ask neighbours though, if you can put it in their garden. Maybe try leaving his favourite food out in the Garden, and watch all night...put out something really scented like fish or egg. Even make a den in your Garden, if hes out searching for a den in the woods for sleeping in, he might come across it...just some ideas! Hope you get him back =[


----------



## tillie (Jan 9, 2008)

Thank you for your support, put posters through another 150 houses today, haven't had a call since he went in the paper yesterday which is disappointing. Trouble is with him not being active until 7-8pm its dark and it's a pretty remote chance of anyone spotting him, wish it was the lighter evenings then I'd stand more of a chance.


----------



## suity (Aug 4, 2009)

tillie said:


> Thank you for your support, put posters through another 150 houses today, haven't had a call since he went in the paper yesterday which is disappointing. Trouble is with him not being active until 7-8pm its dark and it's a pretty remote chance of anyone spotting him, wish it was the lighter evenings then I'd stand more of a chance.


But as he gets hungrier, he may well start waking up earlier in search of food! He WILL be spotted sooner or later, don't worry !


----------



## tillie (Jan 9, 2008)

Received a call tonight to say George was in a lady's garage but he had run off, after searching for about an hour I found him walking along a street so he is now home thank god. I'd like to thank everyone for all their kind words and support.


----------



## suity (Aug 4, 2009)

Awesome !!! Well done, so glad he got home safely. Knew he would! You must be so relieved !

Just out of curiosity, how far had he travelled and how many days was he gone in total?


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1:

So glad for you and he!

Dave


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Brilliant news xx:flrt:


----------



## tillie (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi, he was only about 1/2 a mile away and went missing the early hours of Thursday. He walking walking down the road all puffed up with his tail rigid and boy did he go to bite me. Think he was scared bless, his been really quiet and hiding under the sofa but sure he will be back to his normal self in a day or two x


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

FANTASTIC!!!!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Very pleased and relieved for you!!!! :2thumb::2thumb::no1::no1::no1:: victory:: victory:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Excellent news, so happy to hear you have him home again.


----------



## Spindigo (Jun 7, 2010)

Really glad he's home. I'd been keeping an eye on the thread hoping for good news.: victory:

How about some pics of the little explorer?:flrt:


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

YEY :2thumb: Glad you found him!!


----------

